# Just a comment...



## Sharon

Mike, (and all others...)
*
Happy Thanksgiving !!*

I just wanted to let you know that you are one of the things I am thankful for today. This forum, the things I have learned, the friends I have made, the laughs I have had...Thank you!!

Sharon.


----------



## Artrella

http://forum.wordreference.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=223&stc=1

Happy Thanksgiving Sharon, and to all the friends in this Forum!!!

Art


----------



## calzetin

If someone like Bush gets to pardon a Turkey, thanksgiving must be something really big over there  

(even those that vote for Bush should laugh about this  )

Calzetín


----------



## dave

And Happy Thanksgiving to you too Sharon!

I'm really going to show my ignorance (again) now, but what is Thanksgiving all about? It's not another chance for you to celebrate kicking the Brits out of your country is it?! Or is it a religious thing? I look forward to learning some more.


----------



## Lancel0t

dave said:
			
		

> I'm really going to show my ignorance (again) now, but what is Thanksgiving all about? It's not another chance for you to celebrate kicking the Brits out of your country is it?! Or is it a religious thing? I look forward to learning some more.




Before anything else, I would like to greet everyone a Happy Thanksgiving day. So do I, I don't know what is the reason why there is a celebration like this in the US. I hope someone could help us....


----------



## Sharon

My memory of the exact history is a bit shaky, so if I am not mistaken, it is basically a celebration of the harvest. Once all the hard work of the growing season was done, they had a moment to reflect on the things they were thankful for...like having enough food to survive another winter !!  Maybe that's why we try to eat it all it one day !! (Hee,hee!)


----------



## Tormenta

dave said:
			
		

> And Happy Thanksgiving to you too Sharon!
> 
> I'm really going to show my ignorance (again) now, but what is Thanksgiving all about? It's not another chance for you to celebrate kicking the Brits out of your country is it?! Or is it a religious thing? I look forward to learning some more.




This is what my kids learnt  in their  an American school, a couple of years ago. ( I saved their notes)  


Thanksgiving in United States

In 1621, after a hard and devastating first year in the New World the Pilgrim's fall harvest was very successful and plentiful. There was corn, fruits, vegetables, along with fish which was packed in salt, and meat that was smoke cured over fires. They found they had enough food to put away for the winter.

The Pilgrims had beaten the odds. They built homes in the wilderness, they raised enough crops to keep them alive during the long coming winter, and they were at peace with their Indian neighbors. Their Governor, William Bradford, proclaimed a day of thanksgiving that was to be shared by all the colonists and the neighboring Native American Indians.

The custom of an annually celebrated thanksgiving, held after the harvest, continued through the years. During the American Revolution (late 1770's) a day of national thanksgiving was suggested by the Continental Congress.

In 1817 New York State adopted Thanksgiving Day as an annual custom. By the middle of the 19th century many other states also celebrated a Thanksgiving Day. In 1863 President Abraham Lincoln appointed a national day of thanksgiving. Since then each president has issued a Thanksgiving Day proclamation, usually designating the fourth Thursday of each November as the holiday.


----------



## Tormenta

Sharon said:
			
		

> Mike, (and all others...)
> *
> Happy Thanksgiving !!*
> 
> I just wanted to let you know that you are one of the things I am thankful for today. This forum, the things I have learned, the friends I have made, the laughs I have had...Thank you!!
> 
> Sharon.




Happy Thanksgiving to you too Sharon

Tormenta


----------



## belén

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!

I am having my own dinner at home, it will be a no-turkey turkey dinner, we will prepare the stuffing, the pumpkin pie and as much goodies as I can afford 


Hugs,
Be


----------



## badger

dave said:
			
		

> And Happy Thanksgiving to you too Sharon!
> 
> I'm really going to show my ignorance (again) now, but what is Thanksgiving all about? It's not another chance for you to celebrate kicking the Brits out of your country is it?! Or is it a religious thing? I look forward to learning some more.



My understanding is that the "Thanksgiving" in Thanksgiving Day transcends all religions and, all people of any religion or creed or even people with none of the aforementioned can all give thanks together. 

With Christmas for example being a Christian celebration it would be inappropriate to wish a non Christian a happy Christmas.

So on Thanksgiving Day we all have the opportunity to celebrate together.

This may not be entirely correct but it's my interpretation and, regardless of what anyone feels about it, the one I'm going to stick with.  

I'd like to thank all the people from the USA for bringing this great celebration into the larger world.

I'd like wish all people everywhere a happy thanksgiving day, but particularly all members of these forums.

Slainte.

Badger.


----------



## walnut

Happy Thanksgiving to you all! Grazie, foreros!  Walnut


----------



## dave

Thanks everyone for the explanations. Enjoy your thanksgiving dinners!


----------



## cuchuflete

dave said:
			
		

> And Happy Thanksgiving to you too Sharon!
> 
> I'm really going to show my ignorance (again) now, but what is Thanksgiving all about? It's not another chance for you to celebrate kicking the Brits out of your country is it?! Or is it a religious thing? I look forward to learning some more.



Hello Dave,

Here's a piece of what I wrote in another forum yesterday, given to you with thanks:

Warm thanks to you and all those who expressed such generous thouhts Badger.  Thanksgiving was invented by British subjects, in what was then part of the British Empire, and thus is, as I see it, a British gift to the world. Let's not overlook the crucial role of the indigenous people of North America is making the day possible. Without their generous help, the colonists would have starved to death.

The meat was 'free range' turkey, and all of the vegetables and grains were organic.  This was thus a healthy holiday, multi-cultural, multi-ethnic, international...in short, politically correct as well as genuine and humble and decent.  

best regards,
Cuchu


----------



## dave

Thanks Cuchu - your dinner sounds lovely. I hope you're now well-rested and well-fed  

My only reference points for Thanksgiving have been various Simpsons' episodes and the Arthlo Guthrie song "Alice's Restaurant". I now have one that's a bit more reliable!


----------



## cuchuflete

dave said:
			
		

> Thanks Cuchu - your dinner sounds lovely. I hope you're now well-rested and well-fed
> 
> My only reference points for Thanksgiving have been various Simpsons' episodes and the Arthlo Guthrie song "Alice's Restaurant". I now have one that's a bit more reliable!



Hi Dave...
Ambiguity makes the world go 'round.  The free-rang and organic comments were about the first Thanksgiving, but now that I think of it, the same was true of my own dinner yesterday...likewise for the multi-everything!

Good tradition.

Are you sure I'm more reliable than the Simpsons?  Thanks for that.

Cuchu


----------



## Jade

Sharon,

if the Thanksgiving day is a celebration of the harvey, which I always thought, as the literal translation into German is "Erntedank", why does the rest of Europe only celbrate it by going to church?

Jade


----------

